# Can someone tell me what kind of tree?



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Can someone tell me what kind of tree this is.?

It is in San Diego and the bee's are all over it. I thought there was a swarm living in the tree from all the noise in the tree. 



















Can I take a cutting of it and grow roots or can I take the little berries and plant them? Would like to grow one at home in Seattle.



Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Buzz V (Jul 28, 2006)

We have a tree in the midwest, Golden Rain Tree, that looks much like this.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Buzz V said:


> We have a tree in the midwest, Golden Rain Tree, that looks much like this.


I am not so sure of that. But, maybe it is in the family.

http://66squarefeet.blogspot.com/2009/06/golden-rain-tree.html
http://www.floridata.com/ref/K/koel_p.cfm

Thanks for the response.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to the nursery with a branch of the tree and he thinks Brazilian Pepper tree. The bee's sure love this tree. Guess it wont grow up north. 

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/1798/

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/1911/


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree that it sure looks like Brazilian Pepper.

Bees love Brazilian Peppper, but it is interesting that you found it in bloom now in San Diego, when it doesn't bloom here in FL until mid September.

Bazilian Pepper is considered a noxious and invasive plant here in FL, so even if it would grow up North I would not recommend it. The birds eat the berries and spread them everywhere. They are killing off large sections of the Florida everglades by just choking out all the native plants.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I would agree with Troy. I am in Florida and have a hive location with one of these. They grow kinda scraggly but can sprawl and get huge. The bees do love them and they are quite invasive. In Florida certain communities are trying to get rid of them. I actually think they look neat, but no one asked me.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I kind of like this tree. What do you recommend to use instead of it that might survive in WA that bee's like as much.?


----------

